# old style fuel injectors vs new style fuel injectors



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

So I've found out that my fuel injectors are leaking and should be replaced if I am to ever improve my gas mileage; which is actually quite important now since gas prices are on the rise (again...). Brand new fuel injectors are a whopping $150 a piece while old remanufactured injectors run $50 each. I was planning on just using the old injectors but was told that fuel injector technology has improved over the years and new designs have been made so the newer injectors would most likely improve my gas mileage a lot more than the remanufactured ones. I was just curious if this was true or not, and if it is, how much of an improvement am I looking at gas mileage and maybe performance wise? I'm not looking to get bigger injectors with a whole new ecu tuning to make them work and what not, I just want my engine to run a little longer and save me some gas and what not.

Also if anyone could recommend a product or method that could remove all the oil sludged on my engine pan, transmission, well pretty much everything under my car I would greatly appreciate it. Have to do it if I'm to find where my oil is leaking from, then again its probably leaking from everywhere considering the sludge is everywhere.


----------



## Panda Rox Ur Face (Dec 19, 2004)

200sxOuTKasT said:


> So I've found out that my fuel injectors are leaking and should be replaced if I am to ever improve my gas mileage; which is actually quite important now since gas prices are on the rise (again...). Brand new fuel injectors are a whopping $150 a piece while old remanufactured injectors run $50 each. I was planning on just using the old injectors but was told that fuel injector technology has improved over the years and new designs have been made so the newer injectors would most likely improve my gas mileage a lot more than the remanufactured ones. I was just curious if this was true or not, and if it is, how much of an improvement am I looking at gas mileage and maybe performance wise? I'm not looking to get bigger injectors with a whole new ecu tuning to make them work and what not, I just want my engine to run a little longer and save me some gas and what not.
> 
> Also if anyone could recommend a product or method that could remove all the oil sludged on my engine pan, transmission, well pretty much everything under my car I would greatly appreciate it. Have to do it if I'm to find where my oil is leaking from, then again its probably leaking from everywhere considering the sludge is everywhere.


Replace with Factory. Its the only way to go. Are the new injectors direct factory replacement, or aftermarket general use for any car? Because if they are just some aftermarket general use kind, then your just gonna waste your money on them. Since they are made for general use and work over a VERY wide range, then they will not be accurate. 
But, if they are new, direct factory replacement for your Nissan 240sx KA24DE, then I recommend that. But, if your on a budget, then just get the remanufactured ones. They may not last as long, but thats your call on that one.

About the sludge on the bottom of your engine, just go to your local auto parts store and pick up some brake/parts cleaner. You can use engine cleaner, but it leaves a residue. You can probably buy a can of both. Spray the engine cleaner first and let it sit for a little bit, then spray it of with the brake/parts cleaner. The brake/parts cleaner works quickly and dries itself.

Good luck


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

The new injectors they said are direct factory replacement, but with newer technology that improves the spray and the time it lasts from what I'm told. But I'm not quite sure I really believe them about an "improved spray" as compared to the old ones since they are just a parts house...


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

So no one has heard about the improvements to fuel injector technologies over the past 15 years that would warrant buying newer style injectors as opposed to older ones?


----------



## Jordy240 (Jul 18, 2005)

if you can find "Castrol Engine Clean"...Its the most awesome stuff on the market! Its the chemical equivalent of scrubbing! Ive seen it work on the engine compartment of a 85'SHely Charger and it looked like the guy had taken each part off the engine and scribbed the thing for 10 hours! Youll need a pressure washer though. It removes everything basically thats not BAKED on!


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

HAHAHAHA ok u need for injectors so thats:
$600 vs $200
I cant see how u ould get better mileage out of these injectors and if u did i bet by the time u hit the $400 margin of old vs new ud be flying in our cars 

What do mean when u say 'remanufactured'? Do u mean where someone gets old injectors and cleans them and flow tests them so you know they are 100% ok? If u know u wont have a problem and they are in great workin order snap them up!

Cant u get urs fixed? Get them hi flowed at the same time if u can in case u ever want to make some mild upgrades


----------



## Panda Rox Ur Face (Dec 19, 2004)

"remanufactured" are old ones, that have been cleaned and tested.

the new ones are probably just direct factory replacement and the seller is just feeding you BS, they are SALESmen. But, if it where me, if I were going to keep the car a while for a turbo upgrade or something, then I would go brand new. But if you are just trying to get by and going to upgrage motors, injectors shortly, then just get the Remanufactured ones.

Good luck


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

cool, if u aint doin no engine mods go for the 2nd hand ones. If your gonna work the engine, get bigger aftermarket ones!


----------



## WitchHunter (Jan 25, 2005)

As mentioned above, "Remanufactured" means cleaned and tested.
You may want to send yours to an injector shop and get them done for reasonable price.
We service them for $15 each.

Yes, it is true that injectors have improved over the years, but nothing too much better than what you have. Your ECU was programmed to one type of injector and will be happier if nothing is changed.

Gordon
InjectorServices 
Fuel injector cleaning & flow test service


----------

